# Fang help!



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

According to some of the reviews over on the vampfangs.com site:

Soaking the fangs in warm to hot water for a few minutes made it super easy to pull the old mold out with a set of tweezers. Then let them dry and cool before starting the process over again.

Also recommended pressing the fang to your tooth in the front with your hand, and holding the back section with your toungue until set to get a better fit.

Good luck!


----------



## MissCullen (Oct 9, 2009)

ahhhhhh, thank you!

I might pluck up the courage to do it then! I'm just worried if i try to do that, then the second fit might be worse than the first! lol!

thanks!


----------



## dragonfly9778 (Oct 22, 2009)

I also got a set of those fangs instead of doing the molding I just use denture adhesive. Just a dab of fixodent and they stay on all night.


----------



## MissCullen (Oct 9, 2009)

dragonfly9778 said:


> I also got a set of those fangs instead of doing the molding I just use denture adhesive. Just a dab of fixodent and they stay on all night.


yeah, i was thinking abou tit, but as they are slightly big on my mouth, i'd like to be able to clip them on and off when i wish for different photos and such!

i think i'll just have a go at re-moulding them tomorrow at some point! fingers crossed they fit better this time! 



*has anyone used two capsules per tooth before? does that seem to help at all?*


----------



## Sahri21 (Oct 16, 2009)

Not sure if you've already done this or not, but here is what I've read: It is okay to remould over the old adhesive according to the packaging.

I re did one of my teeth and it was worse than the first time, but then I let it dry and about a week later I tried it on. I wore my teeth while cleaning and whatnot and sang with music talked to my dogs, etc. and they seemed to stay in. The first time I practiced they did not. I suggest before re-molding them, test it out but really snap it on there and press the front of it to the front of your tooth well.

I doubt the two capsules per tooth will make it any better. DO be sure to brush your teeth and not eat before you mold them. But don't mold right after brushing wait like a half hour or so.

I hope this helps if you still need it!


----------



## MissCullen (Oct 9, 2009)

Sahri21 said:


> Not sure if you've already done this or not, but here is what I've read: It is okay to remould over the old adhesive according to the packaging.
> 
> I re did one of my teeth and it was worse than the first time, but then I let it dry and about a week later I tried it on. I wore my teeth while cleaning and whatnot and sang with music talked to my dogs, etc. and they seemed to stay in. The first time I practiced they did not. I suggest before re-molding them, test it out but really snap it on there and press the front of it to the front of your tooth well.
> 
> ...


hiya!

i havent got round to doing it yet, but i'm definatly going to do it tonight!!!!

Really not sure if i should re-mould over the old adhesive or start from scratch  i guess we'll see what feels right to do later!

thanks for your tips!


----------



## MissCullen (Oct 9, 2009)

well, i re-moulded the wonky tooth over the old adhesive and it fits PERFECTLYYYYYY!!!!!!

but then the other one went :|

so i tried to re-mould it, and the adhesive just fell out when it came to taking it off.

i'm a bit stuffed now!

The only chance i have is it my friend has a spare capsule when he's moulded his, and as long as that works, i should be ok *touch wood*


If not, it's putty time!

nightmare! and here's me thinking i'd sorted out my costume!


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

If you can, get the billy bob thermal pellets. They are great. Remold them any time you need to.


----------



## milkhoney (Oct 27, 2009)

My instructions for my newer scarecrow fangs say that if your adhesive falls out but still fits tightly against your tooth, you can just superglue the adhesive back into the fang. Of course, if you ever wanted the adhesive out, it would probably be a lot harder to remove it after doing that.


----------



## MissCullen (Oct 9, 2009)

milkhoney said:


> My instructions for my newer scarecrow fangs say that if your adhesive falls out but still fits tightly against your tooth, you can just superglue the adhesive back into the fang. Of course, if you ever wanted the adhesive out, it would probably be a lot harder to remove it after doing that.


OH POO!!!!!

i threw it away!!! damn itttttt! 


@magicmatt - i'll remeber that when i go to the fancy dress shop, because knowing my luck i wont get the last chance capsule right!


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah stresssss!!!!!


----------

